# [Die Aldor] [Allianz] Werbt einen Freund [Neueinsteiger gesucht]



## garguhl (13. April 2020)

Hallo allerseits.

 

Was ich suche sind neu einsteiger zum gemeinsam und manchmal auch einsam zu spielen.

Ich will nicht nur werben sondern auch gerne eine Gegenleistung bieten.

 

Um mich nicht zu wiederhohlen ist hier ein link zu den Offiziellen Blizzard Foren:

 

https://eu.forums.blizzard.com/de/w...eueinsteiger-gesucht/83731?u=fardem-antonidas

 

Mfg. Garguhl (Taleyria)


----------

